# I am going to be a dad



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am going to be a father, I have so many things going on right now in my mind, I am excited about being a father, my gf is 2 months in her first trimester, it is all new too us, we both have mixed feeling and fears like if we are going to be good parents, where do we want to raise our kids, and wow I hope the everything goes well. Does anyone have any tips or thoughts on what it is like being a parent?


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

first off...thats awesome man!! second, i can't give much advice since i'm not a parent but one thing i will say is to just love your kid to death. i think a lot of new parents worry so much about feeding,changing,cleaning,sleeping,etc.etc. that they almost forget about the most important thing every kid needs....love. congrats again man


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....why -Congratulations!!!! :spit :clap :yes


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

:banana congraulations :banana


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## jeepy97_21 (Nov 2, 2005)

Congratulations. I can imagine how that could be exciting, and yet scary as well. I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

One word of advice, if you dont like your job or you had a bad day, dont come home and take it out on your kids like my father did to me.

Congratulations on your good news


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Cake said:


> ...just love your kid to death.


congratulations!!!! : :clap


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

!CONGRADULATIONS shyguydan! :clap :boogie :banana


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Cake said:


> can't give much advice since i'm not a parent but one thing i will say is to just love your kid to death. i think a lot of new parents worry so much about feeding,changing,cleaning,sleeping,etc.etc. that they almost forget about the most important thing every kid needs....love. congrats again man


Seconding this piece of advice!

Congratulations


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> Cake said:
> 
> 
> > ...just love your kid to death.
> ...


congrats!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations, shyguydan.

Good luck with parenthood.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulations Shyguydan!


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Many congratulations :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's amazing! Congratulations!!! :boogie


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## stopanxiety45 (Jul 2, 2008)

shyguydan said:


> I am going to be a father, I have so many things going on right now in my mind, I am excited about being a father, my gf is 2 months in her first trimester, it is all new too us, we both have mixed feeling and fears like if we are going to be good parents, where do we want to raise our kids, and wow I hope the everything goes well. Does anyone have any tips or thoughts on what it is like being a parent?


Congrats!  Being a parent will be a challenge but it's worth it.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your support, I really appreciate that, but I am sorry to announce some horrific news, my gf had a miscarriage, maybe it was meant to be? Wow I am in shock, sorry everyone for not being on here enough, I have been really busy with planning and I was getting all excited, but it might be for the best at the moment, since we both have been really stressed, and anxiety ridden. I am going to post more often , everyone are such great people, I would love to meet you all one day, if that is possible :group


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm really sorry shyguydan :hug


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for their insight and compliments, I really appreciate the feedback


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Aww sorry to read this :hug Keep the faith tho I'm sure u'll make a great dad someday.


----------

